# kernel error message during compile:



## nedry (May 23, 2021)

Hi during a compile of ports in the ports tree i got the following kernel error message:

```
mpt0: request 0xfffffe0082effce8:34809 timed out for ccb 0xfffff8003baa2000 (req->ccb 0xfffff8003baa2000)
mpt0: attempting to abort req 0xfffffe0082efffce8:34809 function 0
mtp0: completing timeout/aborted req 0xfffffe0082effce8::34809
mpt0: abort of req 0xfffffe0082effce8:0 completed
```


----------



## ralphbsz (May 24, 2021)

IO error on the path to (probably) a disk. The mpt driver is for LSI Logic (a.k.a. Broadcom, Avago and a few other names) SCSI/SAS/... HBA cards (disk interfaces, can also be used for SATA disks). The error messages are reasonably clear: The driver was working on a CCB (command control block, describes a command sent from the kernel to the card), that command timed out. The driver then aborted that command, and that abort completed. Note that what we're talking about here is a command from the kernel to the card, not necessarily to the disk.

Note that this is probably not a disk error; those look very different, and tend to decode the cdb (which is NOT the same as a CCB, but is the command that goes over the SCSI/SAS/SATA/... wire to the disk), so it might for example say "CDB = 0A ..." (which you can decode to be a write command) "did not complete, ASC/ASCQ=..." (and ASC/ASCQ is the error code received from the disk, which might for example be "media error"). But we didn't get this far, this problem was between CPU and card.

Suggestion: Power your computer down, reseat the PCI cards, remove dust if there is any interference with airflow, make sure SCSI/SATA/SAS/... cables are all securely plugged in, and try again. Also, have a drink: it won't fix the computer, but it will make you feel better.


----------

